# Yahoo- Takeda Initiates Two Phase III Studies With Vedolizumab (MLN0002) In Patients With Inflammatory Bowel Disease (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Takeda Pharmaceutical Company Limited ("Takeda") announced that its wholly-owned subsidiary, Millennium Pharmaceuticals, Inc., has initiated two Phase III clinical trials for vedolizumab (MLN0002), an investigational compound for inflammatory bowel disease (IBD).View the full article


----------

